# Anyone using The Kilkenny Clinic?



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi There

Just wondering is there anyone out there who is using or has used the Kilkenny Clinic?

Thanks
Beanie


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Beanie!

We have been attending the Kilkenny Clinic for the last few years but 
without success. Were planning our 3rd IVF for April this year so hopefully
maybe...this time .

Take Care and Good Luck!

Misty


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Guys how much is your tx in Kilkenny


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all, just wanted some info on the Kilkenny clinic?  Do they do egg donation , and what is the clinics name?  Many thanks Shellyjxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

It is actually called The Kilkenny Clinic. You can google it.
xo


----------

